# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 20th - 24th October 2014

## Perdita

Episode 8494: Monday 20th October at 7.30pm

The countdownâs on for Peterâs verdict.
Unnerved Roy isolates himself. 
And how will Liz react to Jimâs news?


Episode 8495: Monday 20th October at 8.30pm

Peterâs verdict is announced.
The McDonalds are in uproar. 
And how will Roy cope?


Episode 8496: Wednesday 22nd October at 7.30pm

Angry Steve puts Jim in his place.
Will Kylie be found out? 
And a familiar face makes a return.


Episode 8497: Friday 24th October at 7.30pm

Can Kylie resist Callumâs offer?
Michelle tries rekindling her relationship.
And Yasmeen opens the community centre.


Episode 8498: Friday 24th October at 8.30pm

Will Kylie confess to David?
Michelle and Steve are on the rocks.
And Gary appeals to Alya.

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2014), loubooboo (09-10-2014), maidmarian (09-10-2014), sarah c (10-10-2014), swmc66 (09-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

He gers sent down then and later on found innocent by the sounds of it

----------


## hachiman

I wonder if Jim's getting released.

----------


## parkerman

> He gers sent down then and later on found innocent by the sounds of it


Well Rob is leaving on 31 October, so if Peter does get sent down it doesn't look like it'll be for long....

----------

swmc66 (09-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

...................

----------


## swmc66

I dont know how this will all come out in the next two weeks. Who clocks on to Rob I cannot wait

----------


## parkerman

My money's on Simon realising it was Rob.

----------

mariba (13-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Episode 8496: Wednesday 22nd October at 7.30pm


And a familiar face makes a return.   

That should be Cilla, looking forward to her return  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2014), swmc66 (10-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Episode 8496: Wednesday 22nd October at 7.30pm


And a familiar face makes a return.   

That should be Cilla, looking forward to her return  :Smile:

----------


## Glen1

> My money's on Simon realising it was Rob.


I wonder if Rob tells Simon he did it to appease Simon's sorrow over his dad. Rob then confesses his crime to the Police or takes his own life?

----------

mariba (13-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

He's not going to take his own life because the way has been left open for him to return.

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2014), Perdita (10-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Hope it's not the "disappearing act" that would be a very weak finish  to the storyline.

----------


## swmc66

Maybe he relays his coversation with Rob to someone and they will realise he was talking in a very strange way. How could he be so sure his dad was not the murderer.

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

i think rob would only tell the truth to carla no one else and up to her to let rob off and free peter

----------

swmc66 (11-10-2014), tammyy2j (13-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Round-up


Peter is stunned as the verdict is revealed in court, while Rob does his best to hide his feelings. Carla, now convinced of Peterâs innocence, tells Rob she wonders who really killed Tina. Unnerved after the break-in, Roy avoids being at home alone. Fiz and Tyrone invite Roy for dinner, but everyone is stunned when Cilla appears at the door. Chesney and Fiz are suspicious as their mother lays on the charm until Sinead finally discovers the truth behind Cillaâs return. Jim tells Liz that he is being moved to an open prison, meaning that he will be able to come and visit her. Liz tries to make it clear yet again that she will never take him back. Steve is furious to learn that Jim was only using him to try and get Liz back, so reports him for using an illegal mobile phone. With Steve feeling lower than ever, Michelle does her best to cheer him up. Owen and Anna are informed that their home will be repossessed in 28 days and are forced to admit to Faye that she may need to move schools. Kylie continues secretly using speed, but when Callum demands to see Max and her old friend Gemma overdoses, she struggles to hide her double life from David. The Nazirs put the finishing touches to the new community centre. Gary begs Alya for a chance to be friends.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2014), sarah c (13-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

This confuses me more is he found innocent

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well Rob is leaving on 31 October, so if Peter does get sent down it doesn't look like it'll be for long....


I think Peter gets found guilty

----------


## swmc66

Where is Carla moving to? Maybe the flat gets taken over by part of Kals family as they wanted to move them on the street.

----------


## Perdita

*Monday*


In his prison cell, a nervous Peter waits for the jury to reach a verdict. Jim winds him up by telling him that he may as well accept he'll be behind bars for life. 

Later, Peter's solicitor arrives to reveal that the jury have reached a verdict and he is required back in court. Peter anxiously awaits the verdictâ¦

Meanwhile, Roy is clearly not himself since the break-in and is unnerved to spot a couple of teenage louts hanging around again. He locks himself into the cafÃ©.

Elsewhere, Tony and Liz continue their hostilities, with neither willing to back down. Later, Liz visits Jim in prison and tells him that she doesn't intend to visit again. However, she's stunned when Jim announces that he'll be able to visit her in future as he's being moved to an open prison. 

Also, promising David that she'll clean the house and prepare a meal for Gail and Michael's return, Kylie secretly takes another wrap of speed. 

Finally, Owen breaks the news to Anna that they've received the repossession order and have to be out of the house in 28 days. Anna is worried sick.


*Monday (2)*

Peter is stunned as the verdict is revealed, while Rob does his best to hide his feelings. Is Peter going down for a murder he didn't commit, or will the search for the real killer commence? 

Whatever the outcome, Carla is now convinced of Peter's innocence and tells Rob that she wonders who really killed Tinaâ¦

Meanwhile, Jim admits to Liz that he hopes they can get back together once he is released. Horrified at the thought, Liz tells him that it's never going to happen. How will Jim react? And how will Steve respond when Liz later explains that Jim was never bothered about seeing him again, it was just a ruse to try to win her back?

Elsewhere, Roy joins Fiz, Sinead and Beth in the pub. Sinead realises he is avoiding being home alone and is clearly still nervous as a result of the burglary.

Also, Gail and Michael return from their holiday and are impressed to find that Kylie has tidied the house and made a meal. Kylie covers her unease, but when she reaches for another wrap of speed, will she be caught in the act?

Finally, when Faye finds some estate agent details, Anna and Owen are forced to admit they're moving and it might mean a change of school.


*Wednesday*

Steve visits Jim and reveals that he knows he was only using him to get to Liz and how he resorted to blackmail, using Peter as his weapon. Furious with his dad, Steve reports Jim for illegally using a mobile phone to harass Liz. Jim is incandescent as he is dragged away by the prison officers. 

Back on the street, Tony and Liz celebrate the fact they're back together, as Eileen has encouraged Tony to swallow his pride and apologise. However, the mood is broken when Steve arrives home from the prison clearly shaken. When Liz then suggests to Tony that he should move into The Rovers with her, how will Steve react?

Meanwhile, feeling terrible as she is on a comedown from her last drugs hit, Kylie does her best to appear normal in front of David. Alone in the salon, she is about to take her last wrap of speed when Maria arrives with Liam. Kylie quickly hides the drug in her nail box. When Liam opens the box and starts playing with the contents, Kylie goes berserk, making Liam cry. As Maria and Kylie row, David and Audrey return. Is Kylie's habit about to be discovered?

Elsewhere, aware Roy doesn't like being alone in his flat, Tyrone and Fiz invite him for dinner with Chesney and Sinead. But when there's a knock at the door everyone is stunned as Cilla enters, clutching an overnight bag with her wrist in plaster. How will Fiz and Chesney react?

Also today, Yasmeen, Sharif, Kal and Zeedan put the finishing touches to the new community centre.


*Friday*

Kylie is tetchy as she tries to cover the fact that she's on another comedown. When Callum phones demanding to see her, she is shocked. Making out she's got a nail appointment, Kylie tracks him down to the pub. 

After handing Kylie another wrap of speed, Callum reveals that he wants to see his son Max. Kylie is horrified and rushes off, telling Callum it's really not a good idea - but will Callum take no for an answer?

Meanwhile, Liz and Tony are like a couple of excitable teenagers as he moves his stuff into The Rovers. At the same time, determined to cheer Steve up and put the zing back in their relationship, Michelle tells him she is treating him to lunch in the Bistro. Will her plan work?

Elsewhere, surrounded by family and friends, Yasmeen proudly says a few words as she opens the new community centre. However, Alya is unnerved to see Gary there after asking him to keep his distance. What does he want?

Also, having spent the night on Fiz and Tyrone's sofa, Cilla insists on buying them lunch in the cafÃ©. Fiz is convinced she is after something but Cilla is absolutely charming, leaving Fiz more certain than ever that she is up to something!


*Friday (2)*

Kylie angrily warns Callum that he's crossed the line. Lying to David about another evening nail appointment, she tracks Callum to the pub and orders him to stay away from Max and her family. However, as she goes to leave, Gemma collapses having overdosed. Kylie is terrified that her old friend could die and accompanies her to hospital. 

As Gemma fights for her life, Kylie vows to give up the drugs. But is it too little too late as a suspicious David confronts Kylie back at home? Will Kylie confess?

Meanwhile, aware there's something bothering him, Michelle does her best to talk to Steve. Will he open up to her? Michelle later confides in Liz and Eileen that she reckons Steve has gone off her. Will he be tempted by the promise of a romantic night in?

Elsewhere, as Yasmeen makes a speech to the assembled crowd, Gary begs Alya to give him a chance and promises her their relationship will be a purely platonic one. Will Alya be convinced?

Also, when Chesney calls at Number 9 with Joseph, Cilla plays the doting granny, but Chesney is unmoved, convinced that she's got an ulterior motive. As Chesney stalks out, Sinead notices Cilla convulsing in pain. Will Cilla admit the real reason for her return to Sinead?

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2014), maidmarian (14-10-2014), parkerman (14-10-2014), sarah c (20-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Alya is unnerved to see Gary there after asking him to keep his distance. What does he want?


Let me think!  :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Peter gets found guilty


I do too.  He's so confident he'll be found innocent, which is a death knell in soaps.  We know they like to wring every ounce of drama they can from a situation.

----------


## parkerman

He wasn't very confident after the first day of the trial.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> He wasn't very confident after the first day of the trial.


That's very true lol.  He was pretty cocky beforehand, but he must have been feeling pessimistic afterwards.

----------


## swmc66

He knows he is innocent so that must mean something to him

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Actually, can you imagine how awful that must be in real life, to be on trial for a murder you didn't commit....and even worse, to be found guilty!?

----------


## Perdita

I can only hazard a guess but it must be devastating and of course happens in real life too   :Sad:

----------

parkerman (17-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Actually, can you imagine how awful that must be in real life, to be on trial for a murder you didn't commit....and even worse, to be found guilty!?


It's part of everyday life in Corrie though lol.  A large percentage of people living in the street have been on trial (and even been imprisoned) for crimes they didn't commit, eg Deirdre, Gail, Fiz, Tyrone.  There's probably others too.

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2014), parkerman (17-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> Actually, can you imagine how awful that must be in real life, to be on trial for a murder you didn't commit....and even worse, to be found guilty!?


Also to serve many years in prison and then maybe  acquitted, parole only being considered after admission of the crime. I won,t even mention capital punishment.
The single item that keeps throwing me is "the door being left open for Rob's return" I know it's correct , but how it will tie in Peters' release?

----------

parkerman (18-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> The single item that keeps throwing me is "the door being left open for Rob's return" I know it's correct , but how it will tie in Peters' release?


Peter may not be released.  He may be left to rot in prison for a few years, which I must admit will upset me.  

I guess that Rob's exit will either be being arrested or going on the run (which will mean the police knows he's guilty) or leaving because someone finds out that he's guilty but doesn't shop him (Tracey perhaps?).

----------


## parkerman

He tells Carla he did it.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> He tells Carla he did it.


If Peter's found guilty I'm sure Carla will tell the police.  If Peter's found not guilty, I'm not sure what she'll do.

----------


## parkerman

That's why I voted for Not Guilty on the other thread. It makes for more of a story.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> That's why I voted for Not Guilty on the other thread. It makes for more of a story.


True, Carla's dilemma would make for good TV.

----------


## swmc66

Just one day and we will know

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow finally hears his fate in tonight's episodes (October 20) as the jury reach a verdict at his murder trial.

In the build-up to the big announcement, everyone has a different prediction on the likely outcome. Peter's father Ken optimistically prepares Number 1 for his son's return, but back at the prison, Jim McDonald spitefully warns Peter to prepare himself for the worst.

Later, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) and his loved ones are shocked by the news that the jury have made a speedy decision about the case, so they all head back to the court to await the news.

As Peter enters the courtroom and braces himself, will he be found guilty or not guilty of killing Tina McIntyre?

Peter is stunned as the verdict is revealed
Â© ITV
Peter is stunned as the verdict is revealed

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

maidmarian (20-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Cilla Battersby-Brown gets a frosty reception from her family as she makes her return to Weatherfield in tonight's episode (October 22).

Cilla (Wendi Peters) turns up at Fiz and Tyrone's house out of the blue, interrupting a cosy meal that they are enjoying with Chesney, Sinead and Roy.

The outspoken character arrives with the news that she now lives in Wolverhampton and was keen to see her family, but Fiz and Chesney correctly suspect that this isn't the full story.

When Cilla then starts passing judgement on those around her and Fiz and Chesney get annoyed, it seems that she is already in serious danger of outstaying her welcome!

Cilla's arrival surprises everyone.
Â© ITV
Cilla's arrival surprises everyone.

Coronation Street airs these scenes tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street returnee Cilla Battersby-Brown chooses Sinead Tinker as a surprise confidante in tonight's episodes (October 24).

As Cilla (Wendi Peters) continues to stay at Number 9, Fiz and Chesney remain deeply suspicious over her motives and can't resist pointing out her track record for trouble.

Amid the tension, Sinead (Katie McGlynn) is the only one who spots that her boyfriend's mum appears to be hiding health problems as she is clearly in considerable pain.

When Sinead pushes for an explanation, she is shocked as Cilla admits that she has been diagnosed with osteoporosis. However, fearing that her kids will show no sympathy, Cilla swears Sinead to secrecyâ¦

Will Cilla admit the real reason for her return to Sinead?
Â© ITV
Cilla confides in Sinead

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

